# Lesson on Davidic Covenant now up at Ruin and Redemption



## JTB.SDG (May 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to let you know I was able to complete the lesson on the Davidic Covenant. Please feel free to check it out at www.ruinandredemption.com.

Blessings.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

